# [V] Razer Wildcat Xbox One Controller (Neuwertig)



## Lordex (29. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich habe hier wie im Titel genannt, einen Razer Wildcat XBox One Controller zu verkaufen.

Der Controller wurde nur einmal benutzt.

Zu sehen und alle Details gibt es hier

http://www.razerzone.com/de-de/store...ldcat-xbox-one


Das ganze bewegt sich preislich bei 80€ und wird bitte auf Paypal überwiesen. Paypaladresse gibs denn per PN.

Ich weiss das die Bewertung ausm GS Forum ist aber vllt reicht das ja trotzdem.
1x Positive Handelsbewertung hier zu sehen:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...8QY/edit#gid=0


Bei Fragen usw einfach ne PN schicken


----------

